# Lohnt der Umstieg von einem Q6600 @ 3 Ghz auf einen Phenom II 955 BE ?



## bruchpilot94 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,


ich habe (wie der Titel schon sagt) einen Q6600 @ 3 Ghz und möchte mir 
mal was neues gönnen... jetzt ist meine Frage: wie groß ist der 
Leistungszuwachs wenn ich einen AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE nehme und 
vorerst nicht übertakte ?

Graka bleibt erstmal so wie sie ist.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Was hast Du denn für ne Graka, und was für ein Board? Also, es ist halt so ne Frage: klar bringt es was, aber ob es sich "lohnt" hängt eben auch davon ab, was Du für die alten Teile noch bekommen kannst. 

und evlt. lohnt es sich sogar, wenn Dein Board dazu kompatibel ist, einen Q8400 zu nehmen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a426695.html  130€ und nicht viel langsamer als ein X4 955. und Du sparst Dir Board und neues RAM.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte ganz gerne was neues haben  
als Board hab ich ein Asus P5Q-Pro und ne GTX 460 mit 1Gb (die bald durch eine 560 Ti ersetzt wird) aber ich möchte kein Geld mehr in diesen alten sockel stecken auch wenn er nicht schlecht ist... was für ein Board könntest du mir denn zu einem i5 2500 k empfelen?
ich hätte gerne USB 3 gute OC optionen und ATX Format... Multi GPU ist nicht in Planung...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Ja, willst Du jetzt nen X4 oder nen i5 ? ^^


Und an sich wärst Du mit einer Karte besser als einer GTX 560 plus nem Q8400 viel ebsser bedient als mit einer Super-CPU und dann "nur" einer GTX 560.


Wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget MIT Grafikkarte?


----------



## bruchpilot94 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab eig. keine richtige Grenze... weil ich mir den ganzen kram nach und nach kaufen möchte 
aber ich würde ungern für die Cpu mehr als 200 € ausgeben ebenso für ne graka und das Board sollte 100 € nicht überschreiten...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Als Graka wür dich eine 6950 nehmen, die ist besser als eine GTx 560 und kostet ca. 180€, oder auch eine AMD 5870, die is ähnlich. Mehr ausgeben macht wenig Sinn, denn eine GTx 570 zB ist nur 15% schneller, kostet aber direkt 260€. Und eine GTX 560 ist halt langsamer.

Beim Rest isses schwer zu sagen, man kann auf Intel setzen und einen i5 2500 nehmen oder etwas sparen und nur einen X4 955 nehmen, dann besser ein Board, das auch schon AM3+ kompatibel ist. Ein Board um die 70-80€ reicht bei nem x4 955 völlig aus. Bei nem i5 weiß ich nicht genau, ob auch die preiswerteren Boards für 80€ gut genug zum OCen sind.

RAM kann man, da man eh neu kauft, direkt 2x4GB nehmen. DDR3-1333.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (1. Juni 2011)

ok... also würdest du mir empfelen wenn ich aufrüste und preis leistungs fan bin auf AMD zu setzén (CPU und Graka) ?

aber wie viel schneller ist der 955 @ Stock als der Q6600 @ 3 Ghz ? zumal beim Q6600 ja noch mehr drinn ist


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Das kann man ganz schwer sagen, da müsstest Du schon Tests finden, wo das jemand miteinander vergleichen hat, und selbst dann kann es je nach weiterer Hardware, verwendeten SPielen und Windows wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Also, laut diesem test http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2009/test-amd-phenom-ii-x4-945-und-955-black-edition/28/#abschnitt_performancerating  wäre der X4 955 bei Games nur 11% schneller als der Q660 bei Standardtakt, allerdings ist da selbst ein i7-965 auch nur 11% schneller - also ich halte den Test nicht für sonderlich aussagekräftig... vermutlich sind die getesteten Spiele dafür einfach nicht gut genug geeignet. Selbst ein E8600 Dualcore ist demnach besser. 


Bei CPU wäre der core i3 auch interessant, ist ähnlich wie ein X4 955 und je nach Board dann auch kaum teurer. Schwer zu sagen, ob man da eher auf AMD oder Intel setzen soll. Bei Grakas zwischen 150-200€ würd ich aber definitiv derzeit die 6950 nehmen.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (1. Juni 2011)

...das PC aufrüsten ist bei mir zwar mehr hobby als notwendigkeit aber welches MB mit AM3+, USB3 und guten OC eigenschaften im Preisberaeich ~ 100 € könntest du mir empfelen ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2011)

Viel Auswahl gibt es nicht, da AM3+ ja noch nicht draußen ist und es nur einige modifizierte AM3-Boards gibt, so dass die halt auch für AM3+ passen. Es sind also keine speziellen AM3+ Chipsätze. 


Mit USB3.0 kommen an sich nur diese beiden in Frage: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/a640279.html und http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/a634398.html 

Beides in der AM3-Version rechtbewährte Boards. In Sachen OC hast Du mit teureren an sich auch keine wirklich nennenswerten Vorteile, vlt. nen Tick mehr PC wegen besserer Kühlung, aber das rentiert sich nicht.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (1. Juni 2011)

Danke !


----------



## dri71 (2. Juni 2011)

Hi! 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Umstieg vom Q6600@3Ghz auf einen Phenom II X4 955 rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ich würde noch warten & dann gleich auf Bulldozer oder Sandy Bridge (Ivy Bridge später) umsteigen. Ich denke, besonders bei AM3+, ist bis gegen Ende des Jahres die Boardauswahl grösser, die Preise haben sich stabilisiert & die ersten "Kinderkrankheiten" hoffentlich gefixt.
Warte selber schon auf den Bulli (will endlich echte Benchmarks!!!) & dann entscheide ich mich ob in mein Spiele-PC ein AMD oder wieder ein Intel reinkommt.
Aber solange noch Alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit läuft, kann ich getrost abwarten.

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2011)

Also der Q6600 bringt noch 70-80€. Das Board bringt auch 60-80€. RAM bringt auch ca. 25-30€, wenn es "gutes" DDR2 ist vlt sogar mehr. Macht ca. 160€ oder mehr.

Neues Board AM3+ ca. 80€, X4 955 ca. 95€, 4Gb DDR3-1333 RAM ca. 35€. Sind ca. 210€.


Sind also vermutlich ungefähr 50€ Investition. Vielleicht auch 60-70€. Ich finde, das kann sich schon "lohnen".


----------



## dri71 (2. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Das Einzige was es bringen würde wäre ein wenig "Zunkunftsicherheit", da man später noch einen Bulli draufsetzen kann. Leistungsmässig wäre das mMn. kein Unterschied zum jetzigen System. DIe Überlegung wäre absolut wert, weil man für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis ein aktuelles System (Board+Ram) bekommt & es natürlich sein kann, dass er für die alten Teile in einigen Monaten weniger Geld bekommt als jetzt. Ich würde aber DDR3-1600er Ram nehmen, da der Preisunterschied zum 1333er kaum der Rede wert ist.

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2011)

1600 bringt allerdings nix. Die Taktraten beim RAM sind an sich ab DDR2-800 schon so hoch im Vergleich zu dem, was Board+CPU da "rausholen" können, dass man keinen Unterschied merkt, bzw. die höhere Datenrate wird durch die höhere Latenz wieder ausglichen. 

Könnte man aber trotzdem machen, wenn man meint, dass es später nen höheren Verkaufswert hat.


----------



## Fraggerick (3. Juni 2011)

die frage, phenom 955 vs q6600@3ghz vs i5-2500 kannst du die da selbst beantworten...

mein tipp: zieh doch den ollen quad auf 3,2 ghz (1600x und steck die karte rein www.alternate.de/html/product/XFX/HD5870/151875/


----------



## Fraggerick (3. Juni 2011)

war ne 5870 für 149euronen... is wohl alle, oder in zukunft mal das liveshoppingportal zackzack beobachten... kann gut sein das die reste davon da verhöckert werden


----------

